
Release of Infinity for Game Boy Color in Unfinished Form - sidcool
http://affinix.com/
======
oddevan
Reading through the 2001-era blog posts, it looks like they ran out of time.
Not necessarily money or arbitrary publisher deadlines, but the viability of
the Game Boy Color as a platform with the freshly-released Game Boy Advance.

Major props to whatever lawyer or artist or whoever had to sign off to get
this ROM dump to happen; it's nice to see art like this not get lost to the
ether.

~~~
jkarneges
Time, but we were also told that RPGs don't sell very well either, nor do non-
franchise games. Our mistake was not thinking to secure a publisher prior to
development, though that may have affected the game direction (one publisher
told us to replace the hero with a Disney character...).

~~~
oddevan
Can I assume these issues meant a GBA port wasn't feasible?

(Also, as someone who spends a lot of time with fan works often considered
second-fiddle to original creations, I find the idea of you being explicitly
told to use an established character... frustrating.)

~~~
jkarneges
We considered a port, but it would have been a ton of work (half the game is
written in assembly language, plus we'd need to redo assets, rework it for
different screen resolution, etc) and we'd still need a publisher. We were
pretty burned out by the end of it.

~~~
scott_s
Very understandable. I just wanted to say that the screenshots and the
gameplay videos of this game struck a chord with me. That's some beautiful
sprite work. I particularly like the overworld.

~~~
jkarneges
Thanks, we tried to make it look as good as it could on the GBC hardware. In
fact, until videos of the game were posted, some people even thought we faked
the screenshots.

And now you don't just have to look at it. Go play. :)

------
aresant
Quick game vid ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bi_c47t-R8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bi_c47t-R8)

Detailed game vid ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrwJdDzpb_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrwJdDzpb_w)

~~~
stryk
The music that starts around 11:36 in the 'detailed game vid' (when the fight
with the Golems starts) is freakin' incredible!

------
cwkoss
I recently downloaded "My OldBoy Free" a gameboy color emulator for Android
phones, and am really impressed with it. With only a D-pad and two buttons,
its still easy enough to control with a touch screen, and the 2x speed feature
lets you avoid the often-slow pace of these classic games when you wish to.
Supposedly you can also use a wireless 'link cable', which sounds cool but I
haven't tried it yet - might only be the paid version.

Pokemon Blue was a favorite game in grade school, and playing it again is a
lot of fun.

Nintendo could double their revenue if they released an official emulator in
the mobile app store. I hardly ever spend money for mobile games, but would
happily drop $5 per title. The quality and depth of these old titles puts
almost every modern mobile game to shame.

~~~
asimuvPR
I would buy the emulator from Nintendo and a controller that would fit android
phones too. IMO, the touchscreen joypad is iffy.

~~~
icebraining
I've been playing with an USB NES Controller; they cost less than $5 nowadays
and using a OTG cable and the My Boy emulator, it was literally plug-n-play.

~~~
asimuvPR
Mind sharing a link to the one you are using? :)

~~~
icebraining
I literally went on eBay, searched for "usb nes controller" and bought the
cheapest one :)

~~~
asimuvPR
Ok thanks! :)

------
geori
Congrats Justin and team! I love seeing this game finally get released. A lot
of hard work went in to putting it together. Plus, it's great to see a former
TI Calculator hacker bringing back the nostalgia of old games. Long live
Joltima! :)

~~~
jkarneges
Thanks Harper! It has been a long time. Speaking of calculators, the build
instructions even link to ticalc.org (only place I could find the right
version of TASM... :P)

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4xtvxl/infinit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4xtvxl/infinity_unfinished_2000era_game_boy_color_game/)

------
stuaxo
Any chance of putting a javascript GBC emulator on the website so it can be
played from there ?

